# TURBO



## martinarchtech (17 Jan 2010)

i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again




. i am only 2 or 3 weeks from buying a trek 2.5 so i need to make sure i aint on the verge of quitting.
i am on the bike essentialy to lose weight , hope to shed 3 stone this year. what motivates you all to keep going, especially someone looking for weight loss like me ?








martin


----------



## martinarchtech (17 Jan 2010)

i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again



. i am only 2 or 3 weeks from buying a trek 2.5 so i need to make sure i aint on the verge of quitting.
i am on the bike essentialy to lose weight , hope to shed 3 stone this year. what motivates you all to keep going, especially someone looking for weight loss like me ?








martin


----------



## montage (17 Jan 2010)

Turbos are excellent...and sadistic. You can even train harder on them than on the road to the point where you nearly faint/start throwing up if you are that way inclined - to train so hard on the road would just be dangerous.

Best of luck losing your 3 stone, sounds like you are more than on the right way already


----------



## montage (17 Jan 2010)

Turbos are excellent...and sadistic. You can even train harder on them than on the road to the point where you nearly faint/start throwing up if you are that way inclined - to train so hard on the road would just be dangerous.

Best of luck losing your 3 stone, sounds like you are more than on the right way already


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Jan 2010)

martinarchtech said:


> i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try getting someone to take a photo of you bare chested, just wearing shorts. Stick it on the wall and write fat bastard under it. I did this a quite few years ago now and it was the best motivation I ever had.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Jan 2010)

martinarchtech said:


> i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try getting someone to take a photo of you bare chested, just wearing shorts. Stick it on the wall and write fat bastard under it. I did this a quite few years ago now and it was the best motivation I ever had.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Jan 2010)

If you can use a turbo regularly and effectively you are one of a very rare breed, martinarchtech. Stick with it!

They are monumentally boring. I was on mine every other day the first winter, every other week the next ... and never since. From other comments on here, that's fairly typical. Willpower of a jellyfish and leg muscles to match.


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Jan 2010)

If you can use a turbo regularly and effectively you are one of a very rare breed, martinarchtech. Stick with it!

They are monumentally boring. I was on mine every other day the first winter, every other week the next ... and never since. From other comments on here, that's fairly typical. Willpower of a jellyfish and leg muscles to match.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2010)

I reckon the boredom comes from doing too long a session. I aim for 10 min faff getting it out, 10 min warm up, 30 min max session, 10 min cool down, 10 min faff putting it all away so I'm on the bike for about 50 mins max.

Stick iPlayer on the lappie on something vaguely interesting that you don't have to concentrate too much on, I find documentaries good because you can just listen rather than watch. Listen to your mp3 player, or have the radio on for a fav programme. Buy a training DVD and do the sessions on that. Rent a movie.

Lots of ways to kill the boredom factor and if you concentrate on quality of workout rather than quantity, either length of session or frequency, I've found you can make great strides. But I reckon you need to include recovery time, including active recovery via light turbo sessions if you wish, and if you are using one for general fitness rather than cycling specific fitness you should incorporate a bit of cross training such as walking/jogging/running and upper body resistance work (weights) into your regime. YMMV.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2010)

I reckon the boredom comes from doing too long a session. I aim for 10 min faff getting it out, 10 min warm up, 30 min max session, 10 min cool down, 10 min faff putting it all away so I'm on the bike for about 50 mins max.

Stick iPlayer on the lappie on something vaguely interesting that you don't have to concentrate too much on, I find documentaries good because you can just listen rather than watch. Listen to your mp3 player, or have the radio on for a fav programme. Buy a training DVD and do the sessions on that. Rent a movie.

Lots of ways to kill the boredom factor and if you concentrate on quality of workout rather than quantity, either length of session or frequency, I've found you can make great strides. But I reckon you need to include recovery time, including active recovery via light turbo sessions if you wish, and if you are using one for general fitness rather than cycling specific fitness you should incorporate a bit of cross training such as walking/jogging/running and upper body resistance work (weights) into your regime. YMMV.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2010)

I reckon the boredom comes from doing too long a session. I aim for 10 min faff getting it out, 10 min warm up, 30 min max session, 10 min cool down, 10 min faff putting it all away so I'm on the bike for about 50 mins max.

Stick iPlayer on the lappie on something vaguely interesting that you don't have to concentrate too much on, I find documentaries good because you can just listen rather than watch. Listen to your mp3 player, or have the radio on for a fav programme. Buy a training DVD and do the sessions on that. Rent a movie.

Lots of ways to kill the boredom factor and if you concentrate on quality of workout rather than quantity, either length of session or frequency, I've found you can make great strides. But I reckon you need to include recovery time, including active recovery via light turbo sessions if you wish, and if you are using one for general fitness rather than cycling specific fitness you should incorporate a bit of cross training such as walking/jogging/running and upper body resistance work (weights) into your regime. YMMV.


----------



## Brahan (18 Jan 2010)

I hadn't done any turbo training this year until last week. I was sick of having to set it up and then clear it all up afterwards so I set it up in the greenhouse last week. My missis thinks I'm terribly sad....I suppose she's right, but I had no other easy option. 

martinarchtech - try to have it set up premanently if you have the space in your house, just get an old bike and keep it there for good. Many times before I've been put off turboing due to not being arsed to set the whole thing up.


----------



## Brahan (18 Jan 2010)

I hadn't done any turbo training this year until last week. I was sick of having to set it up and then clear it all up afterwards so I set it up in the greenhouse last week. My missis thinks I'm terribly sad....I suppose she's right, but I had no other easy option. 

martinarchtech - try to have it set up premanently if you have the space in your house, just get an old bike and keep it there for good. Many times before I've been put off turboing due to not being arsed to set the whole thing up.


----------



## Brahan (18 Jan 2010)

I hadn't done any turbo training this year until last week. I was sick of having to set it up and then clear it all up afterwards so I set it up in the greenhouse last week. My missis thinks I'm terribly sad....I suppose she's right, but I had no other easy option. 

martinarchtech - try to have it set up premanently if you have the space in your house, just get an old bike and keep it there for good. Many times before I've been put off turboing due to not being arsed to set the whole thing up.


----------



## goose11 (18 Jan 2010)

martinarchtech said:


> i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have in the last week or two being toying with the idea of getting one of these - something I can collapse and store as only a small flat to use it in.
Primary objective is to increase ability and endurance - ASAP. I'm noticing on my weekend rides that some of the chaps I ride with a starting to make some distance on me - and I'd like to catch that up. From what I understand this is pretty much as efficient a way to improve as any? martinarchtech sounds like you've had some excellent success - any pointers on an 'essentials list' to get going with? Sorry - not intending to hijack the post.


----------



## goose11 (18 Jan 2010)

martinarchtech said:


> i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have in the last week or two being toying with the idea of getting one of these - something I can collapse and store as only a small flat to use it in.
Primary objective is to increase ability and endurance - ASAP. I'm noticing on my weekend rides that some of the chaps I ride with a starting to make some distance on me - and I'd like to catch that up. From what I understand this is pretty much as efficient a way to improve as any? martinarchtech sounds like you've had some excellent success - any pointers on an 'essentials list' to get going with? Sorry - not intending to hijack the post.


----------



## goose11 (18 Jan 2010)

martinarchtech said:


> i have not been out on road on bike since end of noveember. i bought a turbo trainer before christmas and have used for 45 - 60 mins per day. i went fro spin thismorning at 8 am but had to turn back because road to icy. what i have found amazing is that i felt ok when back on the road and not wasted after 15 minutes . so my impression of the turbo training is good in maybe it is keeping up the fitness levels. i only started cycling last summer again after 10 yr break. the biggest danger was at the moment was to give up cycling again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have in the last week or two being toying with the idea of getting one of these - something I can collapse and store as only a small flat to use it in.
Primary objective is to increase ability and endurance - ASAP. I'm noticing on my weekend rides that some of the chaps I ride with a starting to make some distance on me - and I'd like to catch that up. From what I understand this is pretty much as efficient a way to improve as any? martinarchtech sounds like you've had some excellent success - any pointers on an 'essentials list' to get going with? Sorry - not intending to hijack the post.


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Try getting someone to take a photo of you bare chested, just wearing shorts. Stick it on the wall and write fat bastard under it. I did this a quite few years ago now and it was the best motivation I ever had.


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Try getting someone to take a photo of you bare chested, just wearing shorts. Stick it on the wall and write fat bastard under it. I did this a quite few years ago now and it was the best motivation I ever had.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I hadn't done any turbo training this year until last week. I was sick of having to set it up and then clear it all up afterwards so I set it up in the greenhouse last week. My missis thinks I'm terribly sad....I suppose she's right, but I had no other easy option.
> 
> martinarchtech - try to have it set up premanently if you have the space in your house, just get an old bike and keep it there for good. Many times before I've been put off turboing due to not being arsed to set the whole thing up.



Mines in the garden shed I wouldnt worry


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Jan 2010)

I use a turbo as part of my physiotherapy, recovering from the knee injuries. I started off in screaming pain after 5 minutes on the lowest resistance and progressed from there.
The maximum I ever do is 30 minutes with decent music to ward off the boredom. Anything more and I think the blood will never go back to my numbing nether bits again.

I've started and built to 10 mile rides on the road now, and I was amazed how easy things were. So I definitely think the turbo is very relevant.
It's been a godsend for me, even if I do think that compared to getting outdoors it's like locking out the girlfriend and reading playboy instead :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2010)

goose11 said:


> any pointers on an 'essentials list' to get going with? Sorry - not intending to hijack the post.



I was guided by the (dated but nonetheless accurate) reviews here plus an article I read in Cycling Plus not that long ago.

I'll say in addition to your turbo you'll want

Essential
a towel to cover the cockpit of you bike (see below)
another old one to put under the bike to catch the drips of sweat - boy will you sweat.
a means to drink water whilst on the turbo

Desirable
A bloody great fan 16" minimum
An HRM and a bike computer with a rear wheel speedo and cadence
iPod or similar, or TV/DVD in line of sight or something to distract you


----------



## Fiona N (19 Jan 2010)

I think how you find a turbo as a regular training device depends on your mind-set. I can stick anything if I can make it competitive so I wouldn't stand a chance if it was just sitting on the thing and twiddling in front of the telly. But give me a challenge like:
- 1000 kcal in a hour, make it really challenging by including a compulsory 5 or 10 min warm-up period so you only have 55 or 50 mins to really get the work done (= 1 hour of killer-dom - practice for it and cool down well afterwards)
- fartlek-type work, e.g. maintaining >90% HRmax for alternate tracks of some good music (this is good if the track lengths are fairly variable/random so you can get a 7 min track for effort followed by a 3 min track for recovery and then 5 /5 or 3/6 so you don't know how long you're going hard for - just grit the teeth and keep going)
- keep improving the time on a, say, 5 km TT interval - aim for maybe 10 mins for the first, 9-50 for the second, 9-40 and 9-30 for the next two - requires some concentration (shorter intervals are good too but up the speed and number with plenty of recovery between)

With these sort of work-out I find an hour three times a week is plenty to maintain fitness and 4-5 times is great training.


----------



## Bill Gates (19 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I was guided by the (dated but nonetheless accurate) reviews here plus an article I read in Cycling Plus not that long ago.
> 
> I'll say in addition to your turbo you'll want
> 
> ...



A few things missing. Check out:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49150


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> A few things missing. Check out:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49150



A good (better) list Mr Gates but I'm not at all sure about the headband!


----------



## ASC1951 (19 Jan 2010)

goose11 said:


> I have in the last week or two being toying with the idea of getting one of these - something I can collapse and store as only a small flat to use it in.


There are loads of them secondhand, generally with very little use...


----------



## mr Mag00 (19 Jan 2010)

too noise for a flat i would guess. 
i use mine every day for at least 45 mins. far less washing at this time of year. i consider it my commute.


----------



## Bill Gates (19 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> A good (better) list Mr Gates but I'm not at all sure about the headband!



The headband is the most important bit of kit. No sweat dripping in your eyes, the bike or the floor. I've got 2 x nike headbands so one is always clean and available. Who cares what it looks like or if it's naff? There's no one in my kitchen to impress.


----------



## Garz (19 Jan 2010)

Shamefully I agree with BG, I searched high and low for the wifes old running headband however I found one of her 'do my hair in the mirror' bands which is extremely similar but more serious looking and it works well for the first 30 mins on training.


----------



## goose11 (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the advice all - unfortunately my frame was stolen this evening...so that goes top of the list to sort...

Really down on this one. Major bummer.


----------



## aka0019 (20 Jan 2010)

I wear my mams headband thingy that she uses for putting her numerous face creams on and on my arms I wear socks that i've cut the bottoms out of. As you can imagine I look great!


----------



## Bill Gates (21 Jan 2010)

aka0019 said:


> I wear my mams headband thingy that she uses for putting her numerous face creams on *and on my arms I wear socks that i've cut the bottoms out of. As you can imagine I look great!*





Your arms must really sweat under that lot.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

Ok, I'm going to give the headband thing a go tonight.


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Jan 2010)

i enjoy the sweat and dont like the idea of it trapped against my open pores. i drape an old tea cloth over the stem and top tube to absorb and then wash.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

I'm sorry I'll say that again...

Ok, I'm going to give the headband thing a go tonight, I'm not planning to exercise in it, I like to watch the sweat drip freely, and have a bike thong for catching it, just want to put a headband on and then look in the mirror, and be ridiculed by everyone in the house.


----------



## Garz (21 Jan 2010)

Pics or it never happened..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

You'll have to wait. Can't find the ruddy thing!


----------



## amaferanga (22 Jan 2010)

I always make sure I don't get too hot on my turbo/rollers by using fans. The fact that I do my training in the garage also helps, particularly at this time of year.

I hope that those that are clearly getting VERY hot and dripping with sweat are allowing for significant cardiac drift through their session (if using HR to gauge performance) otherwise the workouts could be a little bit less effective than they could be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jan 2010)

Good idea to know what your own sweat rate is too so you know how much fluid to take on board during and afterwards


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Jan 2010)

i use a fan to keep cool, i know that i perspire a lot anyway, and drink if i can get it all in about 3 litres a day


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jan 2010)

Fans... How big are we talking? 12", 14" 16" 20"? Are we talking more than one? Pedestal or floor? Oscillating or stationery? Tower or traditional?

PEOPLE I NEED TO KNOW.....

(because I'm about to buy one)


----------



## Garz (22 Jan 2010)

I just have a small 6" fan or therabouts on max setting. Whilst this doesnt really cool me much, I dont want to be chilled when I first get on and begin warming up. I wear least amount of clothes possible to delay the sweat however it's inevitable after 20 mins or so, so just have a small towel at hand, headband and a bottle of water.


----------



## amaferanga (22 Jan 2010)

I have two 16" pedestal fans, but at the moment only use one of them. I generally warm-up without the fan, then switch it on when I start my session proper. I'll often wear a long sleeve base layer when the fan is on as I find the cold air on bare arms a bit unpleasant.

If its so cold that I hardly even need the fan I'll often put it on oscillating.

If you're hot and dripping with sweat its very easy to feel like you're pushing hard, but in reality you could be well down on the Watts you'd be putting out on the road for comparable PE.


----------



## Seamab (22 Jan 2010)

amaferanga said:


> I have two 16" pedestal fans, but at the moment only use one of them. I generally warm-up without the fan, then switch it on when I start my session proper. I'll often wear a long sleeve base layer when the fan is on as I find the cold air on bare arms a bit unpleasant.
> 
> If its so cold that I hardly even need the fan I'll often put it on oscillating.
> 
> If you're hot and dripping with sweat its very easy to feel like you're pushing hard, but in reality you could be well down on the Watts you'd be putting out on the road for comparable PE.



I use a 16" pedestal fan but if buying again i would get a bigger one. I set the turbo up in a cold room and wear a jumper over a vest until warmed up then set the fan on max and away we go...
If the heating has been on in the room previously i cannot exercise nearly as hard even though it feels like it.


----------



## Brahan (22 Jan 2010)

I never use a fan. Currently I have my Turbo set up in the greenhouse, which given the current climate is acceptable but clearly it's going to be an issue when the sun starts comming out.

Why do people use a fan? It it just a comfort thing or does the cooling actually have an effect on how well you can train?


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I never use a fan. Currently I have my Turbo set up in the greenhouse, which given the current climate is acceptable but clearly it's going to be an issue when the sun starts comming out.
> 
> *Why do people use a fan? It it just a comfort thing or does the cooling actually have an effect on how well you can train?*




When you are training on a turbo the heat will stay with you as are not moving through the air to create a draft. When you are riding on the road then the air temperature experienced will be much cooler than if standing still or walking. 

It's similar to when the weather includes a strong wind from the North or East this time of the year. The air temperature might be 2 degrees C but the wind chill might make it feel like -5 degrees C.

The heat will have an effect on raising your HR and causing dehydration. This will impact on your ability to train effectively and overtime could even make you ill. I always drink when on the turbo even for rides of only 20 minutes or so, have an open window, and use a stationary fan placed a couple of feet from the front of the bike. 

On the other hand if I'm riding on the road for about 1.5 hours or less then I won't always take a drink unless it's quite warm outside.


----------

